# CS:S Mouse Optimization Guide



## Cncrcmoto

Jebus I never knew there was so much to do to a mouse


----------



## Chipp

This guide is the full version of what had been floating around previously, posted by it's original author, Antigen. Much credit to Antigen for allowing us to keep a copy of this around.


----------



## trevorrs

:O omg that huge just to setup a mouse! but its very informative reccomended for anyone whos playing v.well but needs everything just perfect to get better

Trevor


----------



## Chipp

Antigen, I gotta hand it to you man. I just followed this entire guide with my G5, and the difference is amazing! You've defiantly put in your work, it's _very_ worth it. I was kinda skeptical at first, but wow!

Stuck.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

rep+ awesome guide mate!


----------



## Antigen

Chipp There is actually a guide done specifically for your Logitech G5

Here is the link:
http://www.esreality.com/?a=post&id=1344187

Although I don't particularly recommend people who are looking for a new mouse to get the G5, even the new version with the cool blue paint job and a proper second thumb button.

It is worth it if you're already stuck with one and you DON'T use low sensitivity to try and make the most out of it. Because it is a very satisfactory mouse indeed when setup right.


----------



## byblo

Very good and interesting.

I just bought a new g7 mouse to replace my old mx510, and got the acceleration problem, I was disgusted until I found this guide, thank you for the .reg.

I did also removed the extra weight on the mx510, but I should found this guide first, indeed I had the scroll wheel jumping out









Did you noticed that in HL1 mods (steam, tested on dod 1.3 and cs 1.6 I guess), the mouse speed is 33% slower than in the desktop ?

Also, is somebody have already opened its g7, is there extra weight on it to remove, by any chance ? (that mouse is great but a bit heavy)


----------



## APO1

I also got the Logitech G7 mouse, and I don't think there's an tutorial for that one yet. If there is, please post it here.
I'm going to do this tutorial soon!


----------



## byblo

Ok, I figured out my problem :

I've tried the *-noforcemspd -noforcemaccel*params, and now the speed mouse is *exactly* the same than into my desktop









So, these parameters aren't made for superstitious people only :

Quote:

However some people are just plain superstitious! These are the 3 commands they add to their CS:S launch properties to be absolutely sure acceleration is disabled in the game.

-noforcemspd -noforcemparms -noforcemaccel


----------



## Ahrwood

Outstanding work Antigen! I will be trying some of your suggestions on my G5 soon!

The only thing that I could NOT see covered (and that I have been searching for) is a way to enable/disable an individual axis.. or at least throttle them back to my desired DPI. The G5 allows me to go down to 400 DPI sensitivity (and has indepentent axis control) but when I am looking to minimize ALL side-to-side movement such as when playing a golf game I would like to reduce it lower than 400 DPI or turn it off completely.

Do you have any research on this? Aside from a mechanical mod on an older ball mouse I have not found a software/configuration/driver approach.

Thanks!!

Ahrwood


----------



## legoman786

Is there a way to make a BAT so I dont have to type it in every time?

Quote:

sensitivity "3"
m_filter "0"
m_pitch ".022"
m_yaw ".022"
m_customaccel "0"
zoom_sensitivity_ratio "1"


----------



## Pythagoras

You don't need to make a BAT file; use an alternate (extra) config file (I call mine autoexec).You can do a Google search for more info or go to FPSBanana for instruction on how to add the extra file to your config folder. Once this is done, every time that you load the game your new settings will be loaded.
Hope that this helps.


----------



## jNSKkK

Whoa. Hats off to you dude, nice one.


----------



## Ahrwood

Solved my issue. Setpoint uses a local profile configuration file. C:\\Doucments and Settings\\%username%\\Application Data\\Logitech\\SetPoint\\User.xml

In there is the string for managing the DPI settings per axis:

GameModeResolutionPresets="2000,1000,600,-1,400" (X axis)

GameModeResolutionPresetsY="2000,1000,800,-1,400" (Y axis)

A value of -1 means that position is not used. You can stop the SetPoint.exe process and edit this file. A reload of the Set Point software will reload the XML configuration. I also found that I needed to increase the polling rate to 1000 Mhz to get the results I wanted.

Each DPI setting must increment by at least 50 dpi with a lowest setting of 50.

Enjoy!


----------



## halole

Hello..

Thanks for the great article about the mouse. You should get Noble Prize for this one. Hehe.

I use a lot of mouse including Razer Krait, Acrox 1600DPI and a normal mouse. What I mean by "normal" mouse is that the mouse is not a popular mouse and not branded. Well, I think the mouse is made from China and it is written e-aser on top of the mouse. Maybe that is the brand.

By applying the setting and the mouse reg fix that you post, even using the normal mouse feel so nice. There are no more pixel skipping, unwanted acceleration and other things that nag me for so long.

Thanks man!


----------



## Antigen

Okay, no you can't lighten Wireless mice.

They are heavy because of batteries inside them add weight. You should have seen how heavy the MX1000 laser mouse was, wireless with a 800mAh battery. That is much much bigger than the G7 battery, and it was NiCad technology... :'( BrickMouse 1000 is more like it.


----------



## byblo

Lol.
But its fine now, after some months of usage, I'm almost accustomed about the g7's weight.


----------



## slytown

No offense, but mousefixes are not great. Source wasn't built so you had to do all this stuff to make it playable. And mousefixes don't make you better. CPL mousefix was awful for 1.6. You'll get better when you get used to any mouse with any set-up. It is cool that you can change all these settings though, I'll give you that.


----------



## aaronman

I think you totally missed the point of this. It's not just an in-game mousefix. It disables all accelerations within windows. I got so much better in FPS games after doing this also.


----------



## strangedaze39

Awesome find, Thanks for bringing this to OCN. +Rep


----------



## Drizzt5

Great guide, i joined forums just to say thx for it


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

well..... thank you

this deserves a plus rep and if I knew the Antigen he would get one too.

I actually tried most of the things mentioned above and I feel better. I played about 10 minutes of CSS and I'm getting alot more kills then what I did half an hour ago.


----------



## icyblizard

Damn..the USBmouserate switcher does not work for XP media center
"Please use the original usbport.sys"


----------



## xenophobe

It's a very in-depth and thorough guide. Kudos for the amount of work to get it compiled, however it only threw off my game.

I tried adjusting my mouse using the info you provided and couldn't get it to where I really liked it and it took me a number of hours resetting and readjusting my settings as well as a number of hours playtesting my in-game settings for TF2 before I got back to where I was.

Guess I was already optimized for the game I play, but it sure was an adventure.


----------



## Leopardi

Hello all,

I would need some assistance with my sensitivity problems. I used to have a Logitech Pilot 400dpi mouse, I used it with my 17" CRT at 1024x768 resolution. Everything was perfect back then. Then I got 19" LCD (1280x1024 native res), and a Logitech G3 mouse.

How can I adjust my DPI to match it the 1024x768 and 400dpi times? I calculated something like this:

X-Axis:
1280 / 1024 = 1.25
1.25 x 400 = 500

Y-Axis:
1024 / 768 = 1.33333333333333333333
1.333... x 400 = 533.333...

Sure Y-axis would be a little slower because of the 5:4 screen, but whatcha do, it's only 50dpi increments with logitech...

But am I doing something wrong here, or is this 500dpi setting as near as I can get? Can anyone help me with this?

Thanks.


----------



## Burnhard

This information is superb, but also I find it extremely irritating as I cannot do several of the things you suggest.

I have the Logitech G9

Max DPI 3200
Max Polling Rate 1000Hz

Now, to adjust any of these things you use the software, but the software does not need to be loaded as the mouse has onboard memory to basically store your settings for plug and play functionality, I could take this to any PC and have whatever settings I set inthe drivers and saved to the mouse.

Here is the problem, u advise to use MAX DPI - 3200.

If I set windows mouse properties to default 6 as you state, in game sensitivity to the lowest, 1, its far far too sensitive in game, I have to use 2000 DPI to use these settings, and I switch to 600 DPI for desktop use, or my cursor just flys all over the place on 2000 DPI and windows sensitivity of 6.

in the drivers for the mouse, I have it set in the middle, 5, both this AND windows seem to have an effect on the mouse, I do not understand any of it.

there is also something in the G9 drivers that says this.

"Use OS native drivers for pointer speed and acceleration"

I can put a tick by this, or untick it, seems to do nothing either way.

m_pitch will not change form 0.022

m_yaw will change to whatever I want, so for a while now I have been using m_yaw 0.0165 and without knowing it m_pitch had stayed at 0.022 (no wonder I have had inconsistent aiming)

this is for CS 1.6 by the way.

so overall I am really unsure of, anything! despite the phenominal detail you have gone into, it is just not specific enough to help me with regards to my mouse and setup etc.

very frustrating not being able to put to use such excellent work.


----------



## Burnhard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *byblo* 
Ok, I figured out my problem :

I've tried the *-noforcemspd -noforcemaccel*params, and now the speed mouse is *exactly* the same than into my desktop









So, these parameters aren't made for superstitious people only :

LOL and with regards to this, HOW THE HELL!

on 2000 DPI my in game sense is OK, on my desktop my cursor flys all over the place, I have to use 600DPI on my desktop.


----------



## R3ap3R

As for "overclocking" your usbport.sys for your mouse _in vista,_ that section has been in my guide (in my sig) for some time.... I just now ran across this, and I must say well done~ REP+


----------



## BabyHerc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Burnhard* 
LOL and with regards to this, HOW THE HELL!

on 2000 DPI my in game sense is OK, on my desktop my cursor flys all over the place, I have to use 600DPI on my desktop.

Probably the person you are referring to didn't install the mouse drivers? I noticed the same thing before installing Logitech SetPoint and all the mouse drivers.


----------



## HatesFury

I have some questions\\comments on this thread.

1) i see the stress on removing mouse drivers. My question is, would you really truly reccomend this for my G5. The reason i ask is that the G5, and it's software, and purely tweaked for gamers, and i don't see any of the negatives you've highlighted on this thread.

2) the setpoint software (g5 software) allows you to disable mouse acceleration, and i believe it works. When i was playing 2142 competitevly i was the starting walker and did quite a bit of practice. I had a 180 down pat, and never saw any "over or under rotation" as you've described. If not i'll go hunt down and kill those 2 registery files you've talked about.

3) m_filter 0 sounds really good, will be doing that first thing when i get home.

I (obviously) game with a G5. My current settings would be: DPI 400-800-1200-1600-2000. I play CSS normally at 1600 DPI with ingame sensitivity set to 1.9 (sometimes i bump to 2.0 if i feel twitchy







). I use my on-the-fly to jump to 2000 DPI when sniping so that my scope speed stays scaled to my unscoped speed and feels more natural. I am running the G5 at 1000mhz USB uplink speed (i believe the setpoint software lets you do this just to the port your mouse is using, so you're not overclocking all your ports, and running into potential problems). I think i'll add the "no accel" codes to my source .exe to ensure i'm not getting any acceleration, but i would like to know if turning this off in setpoint does actually kill it or not?? Windows mouse sensitivity is set to default (1.0) so i shouldn't have any jump







.

Think i've got a pretty good setup?


----------



## HatesFury

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Burnhard* 
This information is superb, but also I find it extremely irritating as I cannot do several of the things you suggest.

I have the Logitech G9

Max DPI 3200
Max Polling Rate 1000Hz

Now, to adjust any of these things you use the software, but the software does not need to be loaded as the mouse has onboard memory to basically store your settings for plug and play functionality, I could take this to any PC and have whatever settings I set inthe drivers and saved to the mouse.

Here is the problem, u advise to use MAX DPI - 3200.

If I set windows mouse properties to default 6 as you state, in game sensitivity to the lowest, 1, its far far too sensitive in game, I have to use 2000 DPI to use these settings, and I switch to 600 DPI for desktop use, or my cursor just flys all over the place on 2000 DPI and windows sensitivity of 6.

in the drivers for the mouse, I have it set in the middle, 5, both this AND windows seem to have an effect on the mouse, I do not understand any of it.

there is also something in the G9 drivers that says this.

"Use OS native drivers for pointer speed and acceleration"

I can put a tick by this, or untick it, seems to do nothing either way.

m_pitch will not change form 0.022

m_yaw will change to whatever I want, so for a while now I have been using m_yaw 0.0165 and without knowing it m_pitch had stayed at 0.022 (no wonder I have had inconsistent aiming)

this is for CS 1.6 by the way.

so overall I am really unsure of, anything! despite the phenominal detail you have gone into, it is just not specific enough to help me with regards to my mouse and setup etc.

very frustrating not being able to put to use such excellent work.

Burn you should be able to set the sensitivity in source to less than 1. "sensitivity 0.5" etc, from console should work, and let you tweak a bit further. You do not have to use whole numbers for you sensitivity. i use 1.9 at 2000 DPI.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HatesFury* 
Burn you should be able to set the sensitivity in source to less than 1. "sensitivity 0.5" etc, from console should work, and let you tweak a bit further. You do not have to use whole numbers for you sensitivity. i use 1.9 at 2000 DPI.

He's playing 1.6.

I have the same issue with 1.6 - I just turn down my DPI low, but it gets countered on my mouse, because somehow I can't move it as fast on 900DPI as I can with 1800DPI (Razer Deathadder)

Instead I'm using 1 sens on 900DPI... perhaps even turning it down to 450 and tweaking the sens a bit up from 1. That's the only thing I hate about the HL engine - it can't be put below 1 sensitivity









If anyone is interested - I'm using 0.29 in CS:S at 1800DPI


----------



## HatesFury

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
If anyone is interested - I'm using 0.29 in CS:S at 1800DPI























that's so.... slowz...... 1.9 at 1600 vs 0.29 at 1800...... i'd die if i tried to play like that lawlz.


----------



## resj

all you have to do is copy and paste in the game launcher (steam launcher & icon comments) exactly these commands:

-noforcemspd -noforcemaccel -noforcemparms

i believe they work in every other game as well, no need to dl things...


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
He's playing 1.6.

I have the same issue with 1.6 - I just turn down my DPI low, but it gets countered on my mouse, because somehow I can't move it as fast on 900DPI as I can with 1800DPI (Razer Deathadder)

Instead I'm using 1 sens on 900DPI... perhaps even turning it down to 450 and tweaking the sens a bit up from 1. That's the only thing I hate about the HL engine - it can't be put below 1 sensitivity









If anyone is interested - I'm using 0.29 in CS:S at 1800DPI

What.... how is it possible that you have below 1 sens? I can't set it below 1! How do you do that?


----------



## HatesFury

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leopardi* 
What.... how is it possible that you have below 1 sens? I can't set it below 1! How do you do that?

if youre playing Source, you do it from the console (~) mousesensitivity .5 etc.


----------



## BTK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Antigen* 
This is a quote of a guide that was posted here. It is entirely mine and was originally posted at: http://forums.caleague.com/showthread.php?t=96767

Enjoy and in the future please, never copy someone else's hard work.

or just aim and click at the other team?


----------



## XFreeRollerX

And ive done most of these to my mouse


----------



## mrtn400

Nice job. +Rep


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HatesFury* 
if youre playing Source, you do it from the console (~) mousesensitivity .5 etc.

I'm playing insurgency but it works in it too, thanks.

EDIT:

I think this guide is misleading. You say that mouse smoothing is bad, but why do I always feel I hit tons better with smoothing enabled, no matter if the dpi is high or low?


----------



## 555thz

Holy what a "LOT" of stuff to do with just a mouse!!! rep+ it may be not ur credits but its very nice that you can share it with us.


----------



## Zeper

The information about windows sensitivity is wrong. He found out later that lower the windows sensitivity doesn't do anything and higher it does.


----------



## Leopardi

Does changing mouse sensitivity from the console to 0.75 really make it 0.75, because in the settings it shows 0.8?


----------



## abruptum

to the cpl mouse fix

Update:
You can remove it, BUT ONLY AFTER you have given it an honest effort for like a week,
here: http://www.pisstakers.co.uk/download.php?view.12

Why should I remove it? the link is dead :/

Another question, I have a razer lachesis and windows 6/11 2000 dpi/1000hz most of i read recommened to set the razer sensitivity on 10 but its too fast in windows. Is it needed to make the mouse more precise or can i put it on 1 like i have now. I don't know if its bad and produces negative/positive acceleration.

sry for my english







i hope you can help me to make a decision


----------



## Touche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeper*


The information about windows sensitivity is wrong. He found out later that lower the windows sensitivity doesn't do anything and higher it does.


Does that mean that this is not correct?

Quote:



Interesting information there, and using it I was able to calculate the scalars that windows uses to control pointer speed. If you're using a setting that's not 6, then the table that follows shows what you need to multiply your in-game sensitivity by to use the correct setting and not change your overall sensitivity in CS:S.

1. 0.03125
2. 0.0625
3. 0.25
4. 0.5
5. 0.75
6. 1.
7. 1.5
8. 2.
9. 2.5
10. 3.
11. 3.5


Do you have a link to one of his posts regarding the new findings about Windows sensitivity?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leopardi* 
Does changing mouse sensitivity from the console to 0.75 really make it 0.75, because in the settings it shows 0.8?

Yes







It's just limited in the settings - however if you go into the settings and accept any changes, it will usually revert back to 0.8

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abruptum* 
to the cpl mouse fix

Update:
You can remove it, BUT ONLY AFTER you have given it an honest effort for like a week,
here: http://www.pisstakers.co.uk/download.php?view.12

Why should I remove it? the link is dead :/

Another question, I have a razer lachesis and windows 6/11 2000 dpi/1000hz most of i read recommened to set the razer sensitivity on 10 but its too fast in windows. Is it needed to make the mouse more precise or can i put it on 1 like i have now. I don't know if its bad and produces negative/positive acceleration.

sry for my english







i hope you can help me to make a decision

Some people don't like the "slower" mouse you get from installing it. It's just a matter of preference, some people are less sensitive than others.

On the Razer sensitivity - not sure, but it would make sense if it wasn't exact when you turn it down. I always have mine maxed - just get used to the extra DPI.


----------



## velociRaptor

I don't know why there was like 5 things for removing mouse acceleration.. if its off in the Windows mouse settings then its off.. It won't pop back up or come back or anything, if a PC is off, its off unless its turned back on. You don't need to install registry fixes or set all those launch options into Steam just like how you don't need to pull the plug out of your computer and call the electric company to shut off your power so your computer doesn't turn back on.

*If its off its off*, I don't understand the big deal..


----------



## Haruspex

Excellent guide thanks. I have some questions and a general feedback for the guide though if Antigen himself or anyone else can please answer them.

I have a Logitech G5 (the 2007 version) which i recently bought, before i was using a Logitech Optical Pilot (if i remember correctly the name)

In general i was always using crappy or at the very best just decent mouses, before the G5 the Pilot was the most expensive mouse i ever bought.

I am saying this because when i plugged the G5 i was expecting something awesome but i was really disappointed with the whole feel of the mouse. I immediately start googling and i found this guide here. I didn't know any of the stuff written here before so i follow them to see if i can optimize my mouse.

As you said in your guide turning off all the acceleration is the hardest setting to get accustomed to, but after only 2 days i notice my improvement in the desktop, in COD4 and especially in a music game i play which requires precise aiming and timing.

Anyways, my questions are

1) I am forced to use the Setpoint. Simply because if i leave the default XP drivers i have 400, 800 and 2000 dpi. And because i am using the "6" setting in the control panel as you suggest none of these dpi resolutions are comfortable for desktop use. So i use the setpoint to change my dpi how i want it. I use 1050 dpi for desktop use on a 17" monitor at 1280x1024 resolution. I followed all your tweaks to completely disable mouse acceleration in Windows plus i make sure to disable as well all the settings in setpoint who affect acceleration. I also leave the speed of the mouse in the default middle setting in setpoint as well. My question is if i can change the dpi in G5 without installing the setpoint or do you think i am okay with the setpoint drivers as long i configure them correctly as i mentioned above?

2) Is there any firmware upgrade for my mouse? Because i downloaded the 1.2 firmware upgrade for the G5 and although i had installed the setpoint drivers it's says that it can't find the G5 mouse. Is this because i have the 2007 version? Is there any firmware upgrade for the 2007 version?

3) And last a question about the "6" setting in control panel. I don't doubt you that this is the optimal setting (as i said i notice a real improvement after following your guide) but let's say i had a 400 dpi mouse in 1280x1024 resolution and in the "6" setting the mouse will be extremely slow (at least for me) for general desktop use. What are the options for low-dpi users (besides buying a new mouse of course) in this situation? Yeah i know this last question has nothing to do with the G5 but i am asking just out of curiosity.

Sorry for the long message and please excuse any grammar/spelling errors.


----------



## KClaisse

Well I followed the guide, but when I started checking everything out it didn't looks so good. I did everything instructed and this is what the mouse movement recorder shows when I whip the mouse around a bit:










This is with an Ikari mouse in Windows XP SP3. I double checked all the settings listed in the guide, and redid the reg key + restarted and it's still like that. This mouse has no drivers, so thats not the problem either. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## mYgu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KClaisse* 
Well I followed the guide, but when I started checking everything out it didn't looks so good. I did everything instructed and this is what the mouse movement recorder shows when I whip the mouse around a bit:










This is with an Ikari mouse in Windows XP SP3. I double checked all the settings listed in the guide, and redid the reg key + restarted and it's still like that. This mouse has no drivers, so thats not the problem either. Anyone have any ideas?

try to force the usb rate to <500hz

how can i acces the "mouse movement record" program? it is a cmd command or an external program wich i can found it on google.com?


----------



## KClaisse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mYgu* 
try to force the usb rate to <500hz

how can i acces the "mouse movement record" program? it is a cmd command or an external program wich i can found it on google.com?

http://razerblueprints.net/index.php...-Recorder.html


----------



## Leopardi

I think those mouse hz programs are bugged out at over 500Hz polling rates, I get also the same insane 6000Hz readings with my G3 and G9.


----------



## A79

Moving my mouse feels so weird without acceleration.


----------



## mudd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A79* 
Moving my mouse feels so weird without acceleration.

mouse accell sucks, i hate it when i reinstall windows and maccel is on. its like my mouse is on meth.


----------



## Ltar

It makes me a little bit afraid that somebody put this much effort into counterstrike... outside of counterstrike.

...but on the other hand parts of that article were really fascinating.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mudd* 
mouse accell sucks, i hate it when i reinstall windows and maccel is on. its like my mouse is on meth.

Ahahah.


----------



## Ltar

Oh snap accidental double post

mods delete please, sorry.


----------



## dookieboy

Thanks, the guide helped alot.


----------



## manoleo

There is a much easier way to increase the usb polling rate than the one described in this guide. You can do it by using a simple program which you can download from here: http://sweetlow.at.tut.by/download/hidusbf.zip

You can also set the increased polling rate to work only for mice.


----------



## noobdown

what is the fastes pole rate you should have? or maximun rate?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobdown* 
what is the fastes pole rate you should have? or maximun rate?

I know it's an old question, but I am going to respond anyway: the highest your mouse can use smoothly. That means you should put it at 500 if your mouse jumps up and down from 600 to 1000 (or above) when you put it at 1000.


----------



## almighty15

I havent altered my mouse at all and i bet id prolly hammer anyone at CSS


----------



## aaronman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
I havent altered my mouse at all and i bet id prolly hammer anyone at CSS

It's not supposed to make you awesome, it's supposed to make you better.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Anybody know how to uninstall the mouse acceleration thing? I honestly think it whacked up my mouse because now when I play games, I completely lose control of my mouse and/or keyboard. I can't use the link anymore because it's outdated.

Basically, I get two instances. Sometimes, my mouse loses signal (it's a wired one too) for about 5 seconds, and then works again. Other times, I lose control of my mouse/keyboard and I can't run and it's hard for me to play. I just slightly float off to the left or right. It's really weird.


----------



## Hdusu64346

Excellent mouse guide.


----------



## dLiGHT

Can anyone upload the rar that was found on http://hosted.filefront.com/antigen07 before it went down?


----------



## Mike431635

Has anyone figured out USB overclocking for Windows 7 yet?


----------



## x7007

Thank you i just register to say that and ask a question.

I have G9 in windows 7 X64.

I installed the Vista newest drivers which give full support for win 7.

In the control panel the mouse is set to 6 with Enhance pointer acceleration DISABLE.

Using the 1000 Hz speed with Full 3200 DPI Speed, the mouse is little slow.

Now there is one option i wish you help me with as i cant find if it causing any problem or might interrupt with the mouse speed.

In the Logitech SetPoint there is "Use OS native drivers for pointer speed and acceleration" = What should it be Marked=Enabled or Unmarked=Disable and what should i put on the Speed ? there is Range from 0-10 , and ofc there is Acceleration 0-3 but i keep it on 0 to make 1:1.

Please if you may help me with that.


----------



## Jtwizzle

Nice guide!


----------



## pipnasty

Excellent guide! I only did the basic optimizations which were to disable mouse acceleration and change windows default sensitivity to 6... damn!! At first I was disappointed bec. this considerably slowed down my mouse speed.. but when i went in-game to try it out... DAAAAAMMMMNNN!!! so smooth







no skipping at all! I used to have a hard time aiming at small objects bec. of the skipping, but now it's completely gone. Thanks for the guide, this works 100%!!!

Tip: If you want to try it out yourself, try going to MS paint and making circles or doodles.. you will notice the lines are jaggy. Now try turning off acceleration and defaulting speed to 6.. you will now notice that the jagged edges are gone (or noticeably lessened).


----------



## v193r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pipnasty* 
Excellent guide! I only did the basic optimizations which were to disable mouse acceleration and change windows default sensitivity to 6... damn!!

Did you go from 1800dpi 3/11 windows to 450dpi 6/11 windows?


----------



## v193r

I did ur little test with MS Paint.
Its between 1800 DPI 3/11 Windows and 450 DPI 6/11. They are the same sensitivity.
I saw no difference in the circles maybe you can see some.


----------



## pipnasty

Oh, I'm not sure what you mean.

But before I read this guide my windows mouse sensitivity was at more than 6 (i think around 8 or 9) and when I tried doing the looping circles test in MS paint I was getting very rough jagged edges and occasionally mouse skipping which was annoying but got used to it.. So i tried setting windows mouse sensi at default of 6.. and voila! I get smoother (but slower) mouse movement







in-game i can use high sensitivity, so im ok with it, but in windows.. i'm stuck with the 6. oh well, better "slow but precise", than "fast but sloppy"









I didn't uninstall my Razer Deathadder drivers, but I've set my polling rate at 1000mz and dpi at 1800. The rest is untouched (x/y sensitivity is at max of 10 -- i think this is the default speed, even without the drivers installed).


----------



## jXsun

oh man this is such an intense guide. i just disable acceleration, put it on the highest dpi and play for 5 hours and find a good sensitivity.


----------



## RaidenX

great guide i am playing cs 1.6 instead but still helps. is there anyway to get the same sens from desktop converted into game?


----------



## Bulsum

Am I doing it wrong?/Am I enjoying the smoothest mouse movement I can achieve?

I have Logitech MX 518 and I have put the sensitivity to 1800 in SetPoint and sensitivity in CS:S to 2.6.


----------



## slash129

Can someone reupload the demo for finding the perfect sensitivity?


----------



## WIGILOCO

Really good guide! Thanks!


----------



## blind

Hey, I have to say this is a really useful guide. You mentioned that you have two different sensitivities if your windows settings are not default, I was wondering if you knew if setpoint affected this too? I have the noth on 6/11 for windows, and 6/11 for setpoint, but the sensitivity is still higher when I move my mouse to the left.


----------



## headshotfrag777

Have you tried installing the cpl mouse fix? If not i will give you the link to it. http://rapidshare.com/files/34734504...e_Fix.exe.html, this permanently takes away the mouse acceleration and makes movements much smoother


----------



## Brian_

so much to read on just a mouse jeez


----------



## googlerest

i think that i can not fully read and understand the whole article in this week.
what settings should i use ?

Game=CS1.6
Game [email protected] window mode
Mouse= MS Sidewinder [email protected] DPI
Mouse Driver= intelliPoint 7.0
Mouse Driver speed=6/11
OS=win7 64 ultimate
VGA Card= EVGA GTX 280
Display=Dell [email protected]
In-Game sensitivity=1.0 (lowest)
seems mouse get no stable aim in game
What settings can I use if I would like use 4000DPI, which is the highest DPI that X8 can provide as you recomended?


----------



## v193r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *googlerest*


Game=CS1.6
Game [email protected] window mode
Mouse= MS Sidewinder [email protected] DPI
Mouse Driver= intelliPoint 7.0
Mouse Driver speed=6/11 
OS=win7 64 ultimate
VGA Card= EVGA GTX 280
Display=Dell [email protected]
In-Game sensitivity=1.0 (lowest)
seems mouse get no stable aim in game
What settings can I use if I would like use 4000DPI, which is the highest DPI that X8 can provide as you recomended?


HOLY ***** thats a high rez for cs1.6. Btw cs1.6 reg better at low rez since when it was made 1600X1200 didnt exist. keep 6/11 windows always cuz that wat this guide advocates. you can keep 1 sens in cs and change dpi to watever speed u feel comfy with. 
Btw the reason u might not hav steady aim is becuz of the wireless mouse. That mouse is some much **** and not proven by any gamer in cs to be a worthwhile buy. My recommended mice are: MX518, Deathadder, MS3.0, Qpad mouse, and Ikari.


----------



## googlerest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *v193r*


HOLY ***** thats a high rez for cs1.6. Btw cs1.6 reg better at low rez since when it was made 1600X1200 didnt exist. keep 6/11 windows always cuz that wat this guide advocates. you can keep 1 sens in cs and change dpi to watever speed u feel comfy with. 
Btw the reason u might not hav steady aim is becuz of the wireless mouse. That mouse is some much **** and not proven by any gamer in cs to be a worthwhile buy. My recommended mice are: MX518, Deathadder, MS3.0, Qpad mouse, and Ikari.


I do have a old model MX518(1600dpi), I played CS in the past 2 yrs with it.
But for win7 64, I feel that Logitech driver (setpoint 6.40) is not working well. or maybe it is a 32bit driver? 
4000DPI will not help anyway?


----------



## v193r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *googlerest*


I do have a old model MX518(1600dpi), I played CS in the past 2 yrs with it.
But for win7 64, I feel that Logitech driver (setpoint 6.40) is not working well. or maybe it is a 32bit driver? 
4000DPI will not help anyway?


lol u dont need a driver. the mx518 has on the drive dpi button which u can change to 400, 600, and 1800 or 1600 on the old version. the new version of the mx518 is fine and on sale @ frys for 38. dpi is irrelevant unless ur a fast sens gamer. dpi is just sensitivity.


----------



## carbine

it would be nice if link to demo work.


----------



## Derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *v193r*


lol u dont need a driver. the mx518 has on the drive dpi button which u can change to 400, 600, and 1800 or 1600 on the old version. the new version of the mx518 is fine and on sale @ frys for 38. dpi is irrelevant unless ur a fast sens gamer. dpi is just sensitivity.


An OCN user bought the new one last week and it had a very high lift off distance. It also has prediction which some might not want.


----------



## dpx [R]

i have a razer death adder mouse, im playing on a 23 inch screen 1920 by 1080

ultapolling and dpi settings are max
when i play cs:s it just skips around, it didnt do that with my smaller monitor.
pleeeease help. :[


----------



## Hennessy

Really helpful thread! Rep+!


----------



## yakub0

need teh x64 usb poll driver thing D:


----------



## hamikaze

Hi everyone, i have some question please :

First question, in SetPoint, should i check the box for "use of OS native drivers for speed and acceleration of the pointer?

2nd question, if I understand, it's better to have 1200 DPI / 1.1 ingame, rather than 800 DPI / 1.7 (or 2) , for someone who plays in low sensitive like me, basically it must have the maximum DPI for a minimum of sensitive IG ?

Thanks a lot, and sorry for my bad english, i am french and i just use google ^^

Thx


----------



## Genkaz92

I am interesting in overclocking for my Intellimouse, but the files provided in the OP appear to be no longer existent, I would appreciate if you provided any possible alternatives.


----------



## zeflow

I didn't read every post in this so sorry if I am repeating this question. Does windows 7 need a mouse fix, and if so does cpl mouse fix work for win7 or has a new one been made for windows 7?


----------



## fr0st.

lol, he has a 8.5 rate(s) per post. That's sick.


----------



## avinin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow;11712140*
> I didn't read every post in this so sorry if I am repeating this question. Does windows 7 need a mouse fix, and if so does cpl mouse fix work for win7 or has a new one been made for windows 7?


cpl mouse fix works for win 7 but not even perfect, if you use Win 7 you should go for MarkC's mouse fix


----------



## dmxdex2020

Would this also work for call of duty modern warefare 2?


----------



## v193r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmxdex2020;11734385*
> Would this also work for call of duty modern warefare 2?


its for everything that runs on windows. so yes.


----------



## LingLing1337

Sure glad I found this guide. I had been running my mouse all jacked up. Many thanks (and some well-deserved rep, if you're still active here.)


----------



## Rokabud

Great guide, but it has me a little confused. In SetPoint, under Advanced Game Settings, it allows you to adjust the "Mouse Sensitivity Settings." The guide mentions setting your mouse DPI to the highest available value. Is this "Mouse Sensitivity" in SetPoint DPI? If not, where do I adjust the DPI? Would it be best just to uninstall SetPoint?

Also, I'm a little unclear as to what method to go about adjusting mouse sensitivity in the first place. The guide says to leave all Windows swttings on default, and recommends uninstalling drivers. So are you supposed to adjust sensitivity exclusively in-game?


----------



## Rokabud

Anyone able to clear this up for me?


----------



## Bullveyr

I don't have Setpoint nor do I know which mouse do you have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rokabud;12093510*
> Great guide, but it has me a little confused. In SetPoint, under Advanced Game Settings, it allows you to adjust the "Mouse Sensitivity Settings." The guide mentions setting your mouse DPI to the highest available value. Is this "Mouse Sensitivity" in SetPoint DPI? If not, where do I adjust the DPI?


I guess no.

Sensitivity is most likely a slider from 1-10, which you should keep in the middle or the default value.

CPI should be slider that goes up to the max. CPI of you mouse, because I don't know your mouse I can't tell which values that would be.








Quote:


> Also, I'm a little unclear as to what method to go about adjusting mouse sensitivity in the first place. The guide says to leave all Windows swttings on default, and recommends uninstalling drivers. *So are you supposed to adjust sensitivity exclusively in-game?*


This.

Set your mouse to a comfortable CPI value for desktop use, set the windows and driver/setpoint sensitivity to default and adjust your sensitivity in-game.

If you don't need or use the setpoint features I don't see any purpose in having it installed.

PS: You could upload some pics of the supposed setting.


----------



## Skylit

Although this guide is pretty old, there are a few notable updates that need to be addressed.*

The Source engine now features a raw input option.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valve*
> * Added support for raw mouse input. Raw input reads directly from the mouse, bypassing Windows control panel mouse settings. This addresses issues with high DPI mice, and provides for a more reliable controller experience at various resolutions.
> * Improved custom mouse acceleration.
> * Updated mouse configuration UI to support raw input and acceleration; added tooltips to some of the options.
> * Fixed UI tooltips so that they display correctly on first hover


Benefits of raw input:

1. Windows sensitivity settings are void and mouse movement is read directly from your mouse. Similar feel to default 6/11.

2. Superior to any "Mousefix" on computers that can't produce at least 100 FPS on all desktop resolutions. Previously, Your mouse movements were dependant on frame rate. Low FPS would cause "mouse lag" and negative acceleration.

3. High DPI would cause massive amounts of negative acceleration. Using raw input negates the side effects of using DPI beyond the 2k~ mark.

*
For CS 1.6 and games that still rely on WM_MOUSEMOVE.*

The windows sensitivity settings are still valid, although, CPL Mousefix does *NOT* work correctly with Vista and Windows 7
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoon*
> The CPL Mouse Fix has problems, WHEN the 'Enhance pointer precision' checkbox is ON (or your game forces it on), which include:
> Not an exact 1:1 mapping of mouse movement to pointer movement.
> At refresh rates < 80 Hz, it moves the mouse pointer < 1 pixel for each mouse count sent, which causes bizzare wobbling and slowdown if moving the mouse slowly right and down.
> At refresh rates > 80 Hz, it moves the mouse pointer > 1 pixel for each mouse count sent, which causes bizzare wobbling and speedup if moving the mouse slowly left and up.
> At any refresh rate, moving the mouse slowly in small circles causes the pointer to move up and left slowly.
> 
> The Cheese Mousefix (XP and Vista) and MarkC Mousefix (Windows 7) do not have these problems.


For everything else. http://phoon.us/mouse/


----------



## Conditioned

FIrst you want to -disable- vsync. Second most of those links are dead or redirect to gamefront ;-/


----------



## uberwurst

thanks for this awesome backup, some of the hl/hl:s games are still popular and it's nice to have these old tuts to use to configure my system like it was back in 2004


----------



## foppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit;12143537*
> Although this guide is pretty old, there are a few notable updates that need to be addressed.*
> 
> The Source engine now features a raw input option.*


Is there a way to turn this option on/off? Or is it always on?


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foppa;12342975*
> Is there a way to turn this option on/off? Or is it always on?


Settings>Mouse> Check Raw Input.

or console m_rawinput 1 (I think)


----------



## raatz101

hello
i'm a non steam cs 1.6 user and i want my in game mouse senstivity to be the same as my desktop mouse senstivity ..pls help....could u tell me what my in game senstivity should be ???...i play without acceleration ..pls pls pls tell me if u can


----------



## scorpscarx

Sorry to ressurect this thread but I had a quick question.

I ran the cplmousefix when setpoint wasn't installed, then installed it to tweak the dpi stages, then uninstalled setpoint and ran a regcleaner.

Is it necessary to run the fix again?

This is for a Logitech g9x, but would I need to do this in the future after installing/ uninstalling different manufacturer drivers.


----------



## Draulius

I keep getting this error message when attemping to overclock with the Mouserate Switcher:

"Windows XP/2k3 USB Mouserate Switcher

Operating System : Windows XP

ERROR: Could not find a valid sequence!
Please use Windows' original "usbport.sys"!"

What does this mean? It even happens when I run it as Administrator in Safe Mode.


----------



## baws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx;14386113*
> Sorry to ressurect this thread but I had a quick question.
> 
> I ran the cplmousefix when setpoint wasn't installed, then installed it to tweak the dpi stages, then uninstalled setpoint and ran a regcleaner.
> 
> Is it necessary to run the fix again?
> 
> This is for a Logitech g9x, but would I need to do this in the future after installing/ uninstalling different manufacturer drivers.


Are you on windows 7? Because CPL mousefix don't work for it. You need the MarkC mousefix.

http://www.gamefront.com/files/17191014/MarkC_Windows7_MouseFix.zip


----------



## blazarcher

Download link not working for me (64 bit version) =(


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazarcher*
> 
> Download link not working for me (64 bit version) =(


Which exact file are you looking for? I'll get you a new working link, or upload it myself.


----------



## Pyroh

nvm


----------



## skynetman

hello,
i'm going to buy the new 4g Razer Imperator Mouse dual sensor with 6500dpi.

I would know how to set it.

Now I'm using 1280*1024 resolution and my in game sensitivity is 3.

I set windows mouse properties as the guide says. (6/11)

Thank you for help


----------



## wo1fwood

So i've come across something that I think I need help with. I recently was trying to check my mouse for acceleration problems in CS:S (felt like there was neg problems at around 2m/s, but was confused as my mouse has a 3080...). In checking over everything, when I opened the Mouse Movement Recorder it was displaying this kind of information, which I'm pretty sure it's not supposed to:



Spoiler: MMR images










My settings along with this are 6/11 (win7 x64), no EPP







, and I have not used the MarkC mousefix, or overclocked my usb ports.

I should note that I also had dimr open, and the weird polling rates over 500Hz (my mouse polling rate) in the MMR are most definitely bugged, because dimr was not registering these values. Also, as soon as I would alt+TAB out of CSS that the MMR would return to the way it should look (all black). Anyone care to elaborate?

*Edit:* It seems that I answered my question while reading up on the MarkC mousefix a little more. Apparently games such as CS, CS:S and CoD4 mess with the MMRecorder in exactly the way that I showed, but are in fact not producing acceleration errors if the fix is applied, or if using raw mouse input.

http://www.esreality.com/post/1963963/


----------



## allan_nub

Given that you're using RAW_INPUT windows based results shouldn't matter, as it should be bypassed. I guess that doesn't need to mean the game won't enable EPP in the background and and your mouse pointer will be disconnected, just more than it doesn't matter if it does.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skynetman*
> 
> hello,
> i'm going to buy the new 4g Razer Imperator Mouse dual sensor with 6500dpi.
> I would know how to set it.
> Now I'm using 1280*1024 resolution and my in game sensitivity is 3.
> I set windows mouse properties as the guide says. (6/11)
> Thank you for help


use RAW input whenever possible in your game, then you should be able to play just fine on 6400 dpi and 6/11. if you don't have raw input available and you play at a low sensitivity, use 400 dpi with 6/11 and EPP off.


----------



## fellcbr1

i think this thread needs another name like "General Mouse Optimization Guide" and the CSS part in another topic, i don`t really play CSS so i would`ve never checked this thread but i did and it has a lot of useful information.


----------



## viowastaken

Sorry if this is offtopic, but do you know how to change the windows mouse settings to anything but 6/12 and not have any problems? I don't have a mouse with software, but is there a third party program or another tweak to do it?

thanks!


----------



## Wind

I'm a little confused, I've been using 1600 DPI / 1 sensitivity in TF2, but this guide says to use the highest DPI and lower in game. This would mean I should use 4000DPI/ 0.4 Sensitivity.

However I've read some stuff saying that it's bad to go below 1. What is the best thing to do? I'm a bit confused and if anyone can clarify for me, i'd appreciate it.


----------



## Skylit

Not my favorite subject but....

A lower sensitivity and higher CPI count will allow for a greater amount of precision points. Also cursor control might feel less controllable compared to whatever you're used to assuming you're experienced and are used to your current setup.

Using a Lower CPI count and higher sensitivity will do the opposite. Your cursor will have a more controlled feel to hand motion. (preferred by low sens playing style - arm motion)

Back to the chase, I'd say your current setup is fine for what I assume is a wrist based playing style. DPI beyond 1600 is honestly unnecessary (not going into that), but hey there are those that like super twitchy movement.

I'd actually try experimenting with the lower 800 CPI setting of your mouse. You may like it. (Good balance between what I consider fast and slow)


----------



## Wind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Not my favorite subject but....
> A lower sensitivity and higher CPI count will allow for a greater amount of precision points. Also cursor control might feel less controllable compared to whatever you're used to assuming you're experienced and are used to your current setup.
> Using a Lower CPI count and higher sensitivity will do the opposite. Your cursor will have a more controlled feel to hand motion. (preferred by low sens playing style - arm motion)
> Back to the chase, I'd say your current setup is fine for what I assume is a wrist based playing style. DPI beyond 1600 is honestly unnecessary (not going into that), but hey there are those that like super twitchy movement.
> I'd actually try experimenting with the lower 800 CPI setting of your mouse. You may like it. (Good balance between what I consider fast and slow)


So maybe I'll give that a go, 800 CPI / 2 Sens, and perhaps I can gradually lower it, if I feel like it. I checked it out in enotus, I think the 800 CPI step has a higher MPCS, and seems to have much higher precision (it was about 99.9 percent) on my goliathus

Do these results seem to follow the general consensus (my mouse is the CM Storm Spawn, but I think you already knew that skylit)


----------



## brainzasif

*NICE guide will be using this for cs1.6

Thank you, awesome work.*


----------



## Demonite

I'm kind of skeptical about using all the DPI I got.. 6400 is kind of too much you know.


----------



## majnu

OP- Have you the original guide please? As the words are missing from the edges of the article so it's hard to make out any instructions.

Thanks


----------



## hofy

I am wondering if anyone has a copy or link to the original guide also. Thanks.


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hofy*
> 
> I am wondering if anyone has a copy or link to the original guide also. Thanks.


Just quote the post, preview it and then you can view it properly.


----------



## hofy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Just quote the post, preview it and then you can view it properly.


Thanks Ice009. However all the text is now visible. Weird.


----------



## jorgex41

Sorry for bringing up this guide again but I have some questions.
This is from 2008, so I would like to know if there isn't any update that should be made to this guide. Should I still use the mousefix for w7 or just use the raw input. The codes on the console are still helpful with the new updates on cs ?

Pls answer me.


----------



## Ubeogesh

How the hell do I read it?
The first post is a quote that links to some absolutely unrelated post about sound cards, and the text inside the quote is cut at the right side


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeogesh*
> 
> How the hell do I read it?
> The first post is a quote that links to some absolutely unrelated post about sound cards, and the text inside the quote is cut at the right side


Read the 2nd, 3rd and 4th post above yours


----------



## Ubeogesh

Darn, sorry for not reading the thread. Thanks.
But anyway, could the first post be updated?
Or perhaps we need to report a bug in OCN forum so they fix it.


----------



## Ino.

That guide has stupidly wrong info in lots of places anyway, so no big loss.


----------



## metal571

The guide is very outdated.


----------



## vaper

I have a Zowie EC2, Zowie AM, Deathadder, Abyssus, WMO 1.1, IMO 3.0 and a Kinzu v2 pro

The kinzu is by far my favourite shape, size, weight i just love flicking it around with my fingertips in CS:GO but it has a few flaws.

The sensor skips and sometimes even goes a different direction after putting the mouse down after picking it up which i do alot in FPS games and it has no side buttons for moba's and MMO's

any mouse that can solve these issues ?


----------



## reddy89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaper*
> 
> I have a Zowie EC2, Zowie AM, Deathadder, Abyssus, WMO 1.1, IMO 3.0 and a Kinzu v2 pro
> 
> The kinzu is by far my favourite shape, size, weight i just love flicking it around with my fingertips in CS:GO but it has a few flaws.
> 
> The sensor skips and sometimes even goes a different direction after putting the mouse down after picking it up which i do alot in FPS games and it has no side buttons for moba's and MMO's
> 
> any mouse that can solve these issues ?


Nope, not unless you want a gigantic, heavy mouse. I've been in search for a long time.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaper*
> 
> I have a Zowie EC2, Zowie AM, Deathadder, Abyssus, WMO 1.1, IMO 3.0 and a Kinzu v2 pro
> 
> The kinzu is by far my favourite shape, size, weight i just love flicking it around with my fingertips in CS:GO but it has a few flaws.
> 
> The sensor skips and sometimes even goes a different direction after putting the mouse down after picking it up which i do alot in FPS games and it has no side buttons for moba's and MMO's
> 
> any mouse that can solve these issues ?


Roccat Savu? It's made for FPS.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> The guide is very outdated.


We need this updated to 2010's and CS:GO.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaper*
> 
> I have a Zowie EC2, Zowie AM, Deathadder, Abyssus, WMO 1.1, IMO 3.0 and a Kinzu v2 pro
> 
> The kinzu is by far my favourite shape, size, weight i just love flicking it around with my fingertips in CS:GO but it has a few flaws.
> 
> The sensor skips and sometimes even goes a different direction after putting the mouse down after picking it up which i do alot in FPS games and it has no side buttons for moba's and MMO's
> 
> any mouse that can solve these issues ?


A good friend of mine really loved the Kinzu too, after my recommendation he switched to Zowie FK and loves it.


----------



## Ino.

Oh yeah, this guide should be removed, more harmful than anything these days, so many wrong information...


----------



## barbaro124

I really want to follow this, but for some reason on my screen the very right side of all the text is being cut off. Is there another way I can view this? the link at the top to the original post didn't work.


----------



## barbaro124

I'm sorry, I hadn't read the posts before me. I figured it out.


----------



## viowastaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> That guide has stupidly wrong info in lots of places anyway, so no big loss.


That was my first impression too.
All that stuff about the regedit file being needed to fix acceleration in windows 7.... wat?
The "CPL fix" was made for windows XP. No need for it in Win7 at all as long as you disable it in mouse settings on your own.


----------



## BlackVenom

Just started playing again... hopefully this will help me not suck so much.








I think I'll stick to the basics of this and look elsewhere though. No update in 7 years...


----------



## jorgex41

So, if I use a resolution of 1920x1080 in CSS/GO how many dpi should I be using ? I know The Truthful Mouse Guide said around 1500 CPI, but what about in game sensitivity, and there are people that refer to dpi and cpi as if it was exactly the same value ex: 1500 DPI = 1500 CPI, but others double the dpi when converted to cpi ex: 750 DPI = 1500 CPI. I dont know which one of this is correct and I dont know if lewis6194 was talking about 1500 cpi/dpi or 750dpi and 1500cpi.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorgex41*
> 
> So, if I use a resolution of 1920x1080 in CSS/GO how many dpi should I be using ? I know The Truthful Mouse Guide said around 1500 CPI, but what about in game sensitivity, and there are people that refer to dpi and cpi as if it was exactly the same value ex: 1500 DPI = 1500 CPI, but others double the dpi when converted to cpi ex: 750 DPI = 1500 CPI. I dont know which one of this is correct and I dont know if lewis6194 was talking about 1500 cpi/dpi or 750dpi and 1500cpi.


This guide is not only very outdated but has lots of wrong or poorly explained details too.

CPI (counts per inch) and DPI (dots per inch) mean exactly the same (previously some companies even used PPI (pulse per inch)), although CPI is more "correct" when used with mice because "counts" are what the mouse actually delivers to the system. In laymans terms: CPI = DPI, no conversion needed.

Also CPI is independent from your resolution, chose what feels best to you. There is no be-all-end-all solution. If you want to read more about this check out wo1fwood's awesome Overview of Mouse Technology


----------



## metal571

I've been saying for some time that some combo of @xmr1 and @popups and @Skylit and any other true veterans of the mouse forum and gaming mouse world should create a new guide and replace this one entirely.


----------



## ChopChop

Just one more thing, I am using a mionix avior 7000, should I enable raw input in cs go or not ?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChopChop*
> 
> Just one more thing, I am using a mionix avior 7000, should I enable raw input in cs go or not ?


I found the game slightly more responsive without raw input. Just make sure windows is set to 6/11 and uncheck enhance pointer precision


----------



## L4dd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I found the game slightly more responsive without raw input. Just make sure windows is set to 6/11 and uncheck enhance pointer precision


I read that raw input was directly related to the polling rate of the mouse regarding its responsiveness, and no raw input would rely on the amount of FPS being drawn regarding its responsiveness, so you might be noticing this difference if you have steady, high FPS.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L4dd*
> 
> I read that raw input was directly related to the polling rate of the mouse regarding its responsiveness, and no raw input would rely on the amount of FPS being drawn regarding its responsiveness, so you might be noticing this difference if you have steady, high FPS.


In CS GO, raw input can be more latent than Windows input. Try both. It is very framerate dependent but if you are using a 144 Hz monitor for example I found turning that option off to be more accurate. If there are any spelling mistakes let me know I'm at a club and drinking right now...


----------



## L4dd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> In CS GO, raw input can be more latent than Windows input. Try both. It is very framerate dependent but if you are using a 144 Hz monitor for example I found turning that option off to be more accurate. If there are any spelling mistakes let me know I'm at a club and drinking right now...


Post #98 applies to this topic:
http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=forums&d=topic&id=502523

"raw input on - your cm/360 is consistent but your mouse movements will feel less responsive

raw input off - your cm/360 fluctuates with your FPS (inconsistent) but your mouse will feel much more connected"

Post #100 states basically the same:
"raw input = your framerate doesn't affect your mouse movement and it reads your mouse from the driver

direct input = not supported by csgo, not entirely sure what this one does, raw input is supposed to feel better but if it doesn't work properly in csgo then idk.. mouse movement doesn't feel twitchy like it does in quake but i figured that's just the engine

raw input off = your framerate moving quickly can affect your mouse movement"


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L4dd*
> 
> Post #98 applies to this topic:
> http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=forums&d=topic&id=502523
> 
> "raw input on - your cm/360 is consistent but your mouse movements will feel less responsive
> 
> raw input off - your cm/360 fluctuates with your FPS (inconsistent) but your mouse will feel much more connected"
> 
> Post #100 states basically the same:
> "raw input = your framerate doesn't affect your mouse movement and it reads your mouse from the driver
> 
> direct input = not supported by csgo, not entirely sure what this one does, raw input is supposed to feel better but if it doesn't work properly in csgo then idk.. mouse movement doesn't feel twitchy like it does in quake but i figured that's just the engine
> 
> raw input off = your framerate moving quickly can affect your mouse movement"


That makes sense. If you can maintain a high framerate cap you are super accurate.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> That makes sense. If you can maintain a high framerate cap you are super accurate.


any difference between using the built in raw input and r-input injector?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> any difference between using the built in raw input and r-input injector?


Haven't tried that. I mainly play bf4 and not cs. Rinput helps with cod4 a lot though.


----------



## rlywhocares

quoting kills 1st post, page "eats" words so they're not seen


----------

